# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Leskaj:  Në ndihmë të të rinjve që të mos emigrojnë

## BOY_UK

Leskaj:  Në ndihmë të të rinjve që të mos emigrojnë


Ministrja Leskaj përshëndeti përfundimin e suksesshëm të kursit që shënon hapin e parë të biznesit social në Shqipëri i cili u vjen në ndihmë të rinjve që deri dje ishin pa perspektivë të qartë kurse sot kanë një profesion dhe mund të gjejnë një vend të qëndrueshëm pune



Tirane- Ministria e Punës dhe Çështjeve Sociale nxit dhe mbështet iniciativa të tilla që i japin mundësi arsimimit dhe punësimit të të rinjve. Në një kurs trajnimi për Studime Tregtare katër mujor iu dha mundësia të rinjve të braktisur, romë apo me probleme sociale, të ndjekin studime të cilat përfshijnë mjaft lëndë të rëndësishme dhe të vlefshme për biznesin. Për herë të parë këtyre të rinjve që përfunduan me sukses këtë kurs iu dhanë në orët e para të paradites së djeshme diploma zyrtare të çertifikuara nga Ministria e Punës dhe Çështjeve Sociale mbi projektet e biznesit social. Rreth 50 të rinj të seleksionuar nga familjet me probleme sociale, marrin diplomat pas një kursi të plotë të formimit profesional. Ky grup të rinjsh është pajisur me njohuritë e domosdoshme të biznesit social. Ceremonia e këtij diplomimi u organizua në mjediset e qëndrës së formimit profesional , "Don Bosko" në bashkëpunim me Ministrinë e Punës dhe Çështjeve Sociale, UNICEF dhe projektin e madh social YAPS, dhe sponzorizuar nga kompania e telefonisë celulare Vodafon. Në ceremoninë e shpërndarjes së diplomave morën pjesë Ministrja e Punës dhe Çështjeve Sociale, zonja Valentina Leskaj, Zëvëndësambasadorja amerikane Elisabet Shelton, drejtori i përgjithshëm i Vodafon, Thomas Papaspirou. Duke folur para qindrave të rinjve kursantë, Ministre e Punës dhe Çështjeve Sociale Valentina Leskaj, tha se " përfundimi i suksesshëm i këtij kursi na pesëdhjetë të rinj shënon hapin e parë të biznesit social në Shqipëri. Këta të rinj që deri dje ishin pa një perspektivë të qartë, tashmë kanë një profesion dhe mund të gjejnë një vend pune të qëndrueshëm. Qeveria dhe Ministria që unë drejtoj, tha zonja Leskaj, nxit dhe përkrah fuqimisht iniciativa të tilla, si një nga rrugët më të efektshme për të zbutur problemet sociale si varfëria, papunësia, trafiku dhe emigracioni. Formimi profesional, veçanërisht për të rinjtë, është një nga drejtimet kryesore të Strategjisë së re të punësimit, hartuar nga Ministria e Punës dhe Çështjeve Sociale dhe miratuar kohët e fundit, nga qeveria shqiptare", tha përmes duartrokitjeve të shumta ministre Leskaj. Të gjitha këto theksoi ministrja bëhen me qëllim që të rinjtë të mos largohen më jashtë vendit dhe diplomimi i ditës së djeshme dëshmon një shans të madh për të gjithë që u pajisën me këtë diplomë duke shtuar se qëndra Don Bosko do të shërbjejë si model dhe për qytetet e tjera sidomos për zonat e thella. " Ky kurs ka dhe një synim të dytë , tha ministrja Leskaj, përveç qëllimit të parë synon në ndihmën e personave me aftësi të kufizuara, për integrimin e tyre në frontet e punës". Ajo madje duke falenderuar donatorët dhe të gjithë ata që mbështesin edukimin e këtyre të rinjve ftoi të gjithë biznesin të kontribojë në nisma të tilla.

Pas saj e morën fjalën ambasadori i UNICEF-it, zëvëndësambasadorja amerikane, drejtori i përgjithshëm i Vodafon etj. Studentët që morën dje çertifikatën e studimeve për katër muaj kanë kryer lëndë të ndryshme në kurs, si matematikë, anglisht, komjuter dhe aftësitë thelbësore të komunikimit në biznes. Këto njohuri tashmë do tu japin mundësi këtyre të rinjve të avancojnë në zhvillimin e tyre profesional në të ardhmen.

----------

